# ICD-10 Where do we begin



## IndepCoder (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi 

Where does one begin without spending alot of money. I have looked at what we have on AAPC and AHIMA still a challenge money wise. Any suggestions greatly appreciated.
:confused
Get the practice book?
Take the class?
Go to Boot camp?


----------



## mkm1517 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Starting for Free*

I would start with reviewing the guidelines found in the front of the Draft (the entire Draft version is free at this link):
http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/icd/icd10cm.htm

The WHO website has a thorough ICD-10 training but beware it is for ICD-10, not ICD-10-CM.  I spent several hours on there wondering why I was finding conflicting information - my mind was a mess.  Just wanted to forewarn you on that.

I found the below links during a Google search for free ICD-10-CM practice quizzes. I copied and pasted the questions into a Word document of approximately 100 questions each and then timed myself so I could treat it like the real thing. I found this very helpful - hopefully you will too. Good luck!

http://health-information.advanceweb...-10-Coder.aspx

http://www.justcoding.com/free-quizzes

http://www.codebusters.com/blog/


----------



## Emmy1260 (Oct 22, 2013)

www.hcpro.com is a site I use. You can subscribe to a free newletter as well. At the bottom of the home page, click on blogs. On the blog page find the one titled ICD-10 Trainer. Michelle is a great blog poster who writes fun and interesting scenerios and how they are coded in ICD-10.

There is a tab at the top of the page for quizzes. 

Also, watch your local chapter for meeting dates. Often they will discuss ICD-10. Members in attendance may also have resources that they may be will to share with you. Ask about starting a study group as well.


----------



## IndepCoder (Oct 22, 2013)

*Thank you ICD-10 CM SUPPORT*

Hi 

Big thank you's for the tips and links.  Really appreciate your time.


----------



## cpc2013 (Oct 22, 2013)

*RE: ICD 10 where to begin*

RE: where to start for free?

I know the cost of the training and books cost $. Please think about your future, career, education and all you have worked for to get where you are . I finally decided to go to the two day AAPC boot camp. They provided the ICD-10 draft ICD-10-CM manual. An excellent coding workbook with Chapter by Chapter information on coding changes and exercises which we all worked on as a group. When I came home I received an email with a link to an online self study refresher course of all the information we had gone over in the two day boot camp. The practice proficiency assessment test (50 questions) which aided my studies even more. I also signed up for a ICD-10-CM fundamentals online course through Coding Strategies which was above and beyond my expectations. I cannot say enough about the money well spent. I feel like a new student again in this old coders body! Thank you AAPC/Coding Strategies for putting together some awesome educational programs.


----------



## shaundra38 (Nov 23, 2013)

Where do you start in ICD-10? What type of facility do you work in? Personally you should start with the existing issues in your facility. What gives you issues ona regular basis. I truly believe we are making this harder than it truly will. What area does your facility work in, start there. If you address the issues you always have they will seem twice as large after Implementation begins!....make it simple!


----------

